# mick jagger costume



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

i'm starting to think of ideas for this year's halloween costume, and i thought about going with this:









that's usually seen with an uncle sam-type top hat as well. 

i'm a huge rolling stones fan, and i've done musician costumes in the past (slash, angus young, steven tyler, elvis) but i've never done a mick jagger costume. this would be pretty simple compared to some that i've done in the past. would there be enough recognition of who i am?


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Hmm, not sure about whether people would know who you are. I think you'd need a microp hone, maybe fake big lips, UK scarf, or maybe an LP cover of rolling Stones to carry under your arm? You'd definitely need funky pants. Mick is harder to recognize than the others you've mentioned but could be fun though. RS are great


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Maybe learn some of his dance moves, and use them at the party.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Paint It Black said:


> Maybe learn some of his dance moves, and use them at the party.


And you can play maroon 5 - moves like mick jagger song!


----------

